# Screening vs Elective Colonoscopy



## coderguy1939 (Jul 17, 2008)

If the doctor indicates that the patient is coming in for an elective colonoscopy and there are no pre-operative symtoms can V76.51 be used?


----------



## mbort (Jul 17, 2008)

yes as well as any findings (if any) during the course of the procedure.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jul 17, 2008)

So elective can be interpreted as a screening colonoscopy without the words screening colonoscopy appearing on the op report?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 17, 2008)

Is there a reason for the "elective" colonoscopy?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jul 17, 2008)

In the scenario I'm presenting, no indications for the elective colonoscopy is given.  The doctor is not giving preoperative symptoms or stating screening colonoscopy, just elective colonoscopy.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 17, 2008)

If there is nothing in the medical record to indicate otherwise, and there are no specific findings, screening seems appropriate.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for your response.


----------



## 01069352 (Aug 13, 2008)

*V76.51*

I believe there is a coding clinic on this.  V76.51 is the first listed/principal diagnosis when a patient presents for a screening colonoscopy (elective) and the patient does not have any symptoms (or no mention of a prior colonoscopy, hence follow up).  

Findings (polyps, diverticulosis, hemorrhoids) are listed as secondary only.

Maria


----------

